# SDSU VICTORIOUS



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

The Border Marker and the Great West Conference championship goes to SDSU in an exciting game. I was deer hunting, but ended up listening to the whole game on the radio sitting in the truck. I couldn't stop listening and might as well went back to town to the game. Sounds like there was alot of Bison fans at the game and helped set a new attendance record of over 16,000.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I was there, it was an exciting game, bison fans were probably 3 to 2. SDSU definaely deserved the game, but there were some very classless fans there.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

It's too bad a few loudmouth aholes have to try to abuse the visiting teams fans. I like sitting on the visitors side at Coughlin and have witnessed this myself. How bad was it? I am thankful that the rivalry between SDSU and NDSU has continued and become more intense after both left the NCC.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

I was there as well and witnessed a great game. SDSU demonstrated some of the best tackling that I have seen in a long time. If you try to tackle Tyler Roehl above the waist he is either going to go through you or drag you for another 5-8 yards. SDSU hit Tyler at the knees or below 95% of the time and took him down. SDSU's kicker did a great job keeping the ball away from Washington. I sure thought the tides were turning in the 4th quarter, but the Jackrabbits stayed strong.

Thanks for the great season Bison, now let's start perparing for next years National Championship game.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Oh it wasn't too bad, I think I was just a little bitter at the time and didn't want to hear any of it.


----------

